# Where is your favorite place to get bows?



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

Since I am still just getting started I have no idea where to get maltese bows from. I have seen a few on the internet but hope I am looking in the wrong places because I have not been impressed. Some of you have the cutest bows on your furbabies so please share


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I get all Abbey's bows from Marj (Lady's Mom) right here on Spoiled Maltese. 

She's out of commission for a few weeks on sick leave, but her bows are wonderful. You can get them with a band or a barrette. I buy them with the barrette so I can clip them right onto her top knot and change them easily.

Oh and if you post a picture of the outfit - she can usually match it perfectly!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello:

There are many folks on SM who make bows. I've only purchased from two of them (Marj - Lady's Mom; and KaleynZack) This link should take you to a thread with many of those SM members who sale doggie goodies. I like all of the boys I've received from both of these members.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...17695&st=15


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't forget our own Leigh Ann and her precious bows.
Bella Rose Bowtique


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I ONLY use bows from Lady's Mom (Marj). Her bows are fantastic. I've been buying bows for more than 25 years and have tried them all. Marj's are the best.

She's very creative and has such cute and original designs. You can go to her website or you can pm her and just explain what you want.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am actually open again after having some surgery last week. I'd love to have you take a look at my bows in the link in my signature below.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I get all Abbey's bows from Marj (Lady's Mom) right here on Spoiled Maltese.
> 
> She's out of commission for a few weeks on sick leave, but her bows are wonderful. You can get them with a band or a barrette. I buy them with the barrette so I can clip them right onto her top knot and change them easily.
> 
> Oh and if you post a picture of the outfit - she can usually match it perfectly![/B]


I get my bows from Marj, too! I love her bows!!


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> I am actually open again after having some surgery last week. I'd love to have you take a look at my bows in the link in my signature below.[/B]


Great! I already found your website earlier today and have been drooling over your bows!! I definitely will be ordering some for Scamp. 

My husband just shakes his head at me....Scamp isn't even with us yet but you would think he is with all the stuff I have for him already :biggrin:


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I ONLY use bows from Lady's Mom (Marj). Her bows are fantastic. I've been buying bows for more than 25 years and have tried them all. Marj's are the best.[/B]



You've never tried mine ..... lol.... so I wouldn't go as far as to say they are the best.  No offense Marj... I just think there are lots of bow makers out here that are also really good!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> Since I am still just getting started I have no idea where to get maltese bows from. I have seen a few on the internet but hope I am looking in the wrong places because I have not been impressed. Some of you have the cutest bows on your furbabies so please share [/B]



I would love to have you take a look at my bows also!  My link is in my signature!  :biggrin:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love Marj's bows!!! They are fantastic!!! :thumbsup: Marj will even make custom bows, which is really nice! I have not tried anyone else on SM's bows, though. :bysmilie: I have ordered a few cheap bows from Val's Diva Do's which are cute and decent quality.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461745
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love Leigh Ann's bows! I've ordered many from her. You should try some of her bows! I only order the clip bows, as I felt the bands were breaking Coco's hair.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been buying bows for over 25 yrs and find there are several good bow-makers out there. 
Marj's bows are a bit heavy for my dogs but my dogs are
smaller than most. Leigh Ann's bows are darling and work best for me.
I also find she works with you as to what you need or desire in a bow. Her 
prices are more in line too. When you buy a lot of bows, as I do, that's 
important! LOL!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Marj's bows work excellent in my small dogs hair. I don't find them to be too heavy at all. Infact, I had put them on Abbie when she was a wee pup and they never weighed down the hair. She is the fastest bow maker I've ever seen in my life. I put an order in and I am SHOCKED when they are in my mailbox just a FEW days later!! B) She also custom makes things for me to match with anything! I love that! If I'm looking for a certain something, she goes out of her way to find ribbons or buttons to match. I do love the fact that she has a rescue who is diabetic and I feel the profits can benefit her. 

With that being said, Leigh Ann makes some beautiful bows as well and BOTH are excellent quality. She is a total sweetheart and I love doing business with her too! You can't go wrong with either of these talented ladies! I say, how about try both? What's great is you can take your favorites from each and have a variety  They are made so well and what one has the other doesn't!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Marj's bows work excellent in my small dogs hair. I don't find them to be too heavy at all. Infact, I had put them on Abbie when she was a wee pup and they never weighed down the hair. She is the fastest bow maker I've ever seen in my life. I put an order in and I am SHOCKED when they are in my mailbox just a FEW days later!! B) She also custom makes things for me to match with anything! I love that! If I'm looking for a certain something, she goes out of her way to find ribbons or buttons to match. I do love the fact that she has a rescue who is diabetic and I feel the profits can benefit her.
> 
> With that being said, Leigh Ann makes some beautiful bows as well and BOTH are excellent quality. She is a total sweetheart and I love doing business with her too! You can't go wrong with either of these talented ladies! I say, how about try both? What's great is you can take your favorites from each and have a variety  They are made so well and what one has the other doesn't![/B]


Andrea, you should be an ambassador! You are so diplomatic!! [attachment=28932:yes.gif] BTW, I love your siggy! Amazing Photoshop work!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

yes, she is. (so diplomatic)  



> BTW, I love your siggy! Amazing Photoshop work![/B]


and thank you! 

LOL!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> yes, she is. (so diplomatic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Carrie, did you do that siggy!! ?? Whoa!! That is really amazing. It looks just like Ace is really in that pumpkin!! :aktion033:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, i did it. :blush: and thank you, sher.  i missed a small detail, but she said no one could tell... so i left it. which irritates me!  

so the thread doesn't get completely hijacked (sorry!! LOL) i would like to add that i got a few bows from marj, when mini was a baby, and they are STILL holding up to this day. they are truly some quality bows.


----------



## jeannelcm (Oct 13, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=461651
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I have your website under my favorites, too.  

I have a funny feeling that I will be buying Scamp lots and lots of bows now that I have found the beautiful and great quality bows that I have been searching for! 

You ladies have a huge amount of supporters.....I was gone for a couple hours and come back to 17 responses


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I've ordered from both Marj and Leigh Ann and am always thrilled with my purchases  Marj is great for customizing bows to ANY outfit and Leigh Ann frequently has new ones coming out that catch my eye. Like someone else said, you can't go wrong with either!


----------

